# Joyeux anniversaire, Chou Cuchu !!



## Agnès E.

Ok ok, I know WR forums' birthday cannot suffer any competition but... I just can't help wishing you happy birthday Chou Cuchu !!


----------



## linguist786

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE!*    

​


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns pra você, parabéns pra você....

Muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida!


Cuchu...​ 
Para florir o seu dia!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!!
 un regalito para ti


----------



## Fernando

¡Feliz 18 cumpleaños!


----------



## Outsider

Happy Birthday! 

Your level-headed presence here in the forum is always appreciated. With all the heat, I hope you can find a nice place to cool off.

Have a good one.


----------



## lauranazario

May most of your wishes come true...

Felicidades,
Laura N.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Congaratulations Cuchu, Eres una gran persona siempre pensante y tratando de que nunca peleemos, Sigue así y ¡¡¡¡¡que te la pases bonito con todos tus seres queridos!!!!


----------



## ILT

Feliz cumpleaños Cuchu! Traje pastel para la fiesta y un regalito para tí.


----------



## anangelaway

_*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Cuchu!*_​ 
_I can already see you're having so much fun ! _​ 
​


----------



## Eugin

¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños, querido amigo!! 

*I hope you get to spend a wonderful birthday, together with your loved ones and friends!!! *

*It´s nice to believe, sometimes, that our one and only "Cuchu"** (the bedel, moderador and friend) could be Argentinian...  but well.... only in my dreams...*

*I really admire you for your temper, good humour, dedication and wisdom displayed in every one of your posts... that´s why I truly wish you all the happiness in the world, for you deserve it for the brilliant person you are!!*

*Here are **some **and **some **to contribute with the celebration!!!*
*Have a great day, Cuchux, you truly deserve it!!! Even **my little friend **wants to congratulate you on this special day!! *

*Un fuerte abrazo para una persona exepcional!! *​


----------



## emma1968

*Happy birthday, Cuchu !!!!!!!*​


----------



## geve

Bon anniversaire Cuchu!
Here, you left your hat in the cloakroom at that other birthday, you might need it.


----------



## moodywop

Cuchu

Tanti, tanti auguri di buon compleanno 

Carlo


----------



## emma42

Happy Birthday, Mr Cuchu

I hope today leaves you feeling in the pink!

Un abrazo

Emma
​


----------



## cuchuflete

You all have my warmest thanks for your kind thoughts and words.  The gifts are delightful, as is you fine company.

Un abrazo fuerte,
cuchu


----------



## lsp

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I just found an anonymous letter for you...


----------



## Moogey

Happy birthday Cuchu! (Not to be confused with "coo coo" ) I hope you have a wonderful day!

-M


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Te deseo un cumpleaños muy feliz!!!  Eres uno de los foreros más agradables, generosos y simpáticos.  
Con mucho cariño
Soledad


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Belated birthday wishes to you, Cuchuflete!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

